# Software für Instrumentale MP3's



## APoCx (20. Januar 2009)

hallo alle zusammen..


jetzt bin ich mal wieder sleber auf der suche...
und zwar:

ich suche ein programm, mit welchem man instrumentale musik erstellen kann... es darf ruhig kompliziert sein, da ich in dem kein anfänger bin...

es sollte jedoch beinhalten, das es viele instrumente beinhaltet. ausserdem sollte man viele tonspuren nutzen dürfen und  das ganze soll als MP3 abspeicherbar sein..

kennt jemand so ein programm#

ich bitte nur um passende antworten.
sowas wie "gugg mal bei google" will ich nicht hören, denn da habe ich bereits nachgesehen.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. Januar 2009)

Sind zwar alle drei recht teuer, aber egal:
-Pro Tools
-FL Studio
-Cubase


----------



## APoCx (20. Januar 2009)

FL Studio und Cubase besitze ich ja bereits....   

aber diese reichen mir nicht aus, für das was ich vorhabe.. ich möchte melodisch arbeiten.. das ginge zwar gut mit Cubase, aber ich finde es eher gut für direktaufnahmen.. und da ich nicht alle instrumente am PC knüpfen kann, würde es nicht viel bringen... genau wie mit einem Systhesizer. ich kann zwar über ihn weitermachen, aber es ist nicht das, was ich suche...


----------



## Maik (20. Januar 2009)

@APoCx: Sag mal, klemmt die "Punkt"-Taste auf deiner Tastatur? Oder wieso endet in all deinen bisherigen Forenbeiträgen fast jeder Satz mit mehreren dieses Satzzeichens?

Und wieso schreibst du die Eigennamen korrekt in Groß- und Kleinschreibung, aber ansonsten deine Beiträge durchweg klein?



			
				Netiquette Nr.15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht.



mfg Maik


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2009)

Ich verstehe die Prägnanz Deiner Suche nicht..

Cubase und Logic ( zB ) sind ausgewachsene Hybrid-Audiostudios, die sehr wohl zum Erstellen von instrumentaler Musik benutzt werden können. Die Unterstützung von DXi und VSTi ist in beiden Fällen vorbildlich und was man da nur noch nennen könnte ist fehlende Kreativität oder fehlendes Verständnis für die Programme.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (21. Januar 2009)

Dann solltest du über eine Anschaffung wie Pro Tools nachdenken, auch wenn du mit Cubase "ähnliche" Ergebnisse hinbekommen solltest!

Beschreib doch noch einmal kurz was für Musik + mit was für eienr Instrumentierung!

mfg A.


----------



## bokay (21. Januar 2009)

Wenn dir Cubase zu kompliziert ist schau dir doch reason mal an!

Mit ProTools wird er die selben Probleme bekommen, da die Funktionsweise beim _erstellen instrumentaler Musik_ ja eigentlich die gleiche ist.


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2009)

> aber diese reichen mir nicht aus, für das was ich vorhabe.. ich möchte melodisch arbeiten.. das ginge zwar gut mit Cubase, aber ich finde es eher gut für direktaufnahmen.. und da ich nicht alle instrumente am PC knüpfen kann, würde es nicht viel bringen... genau wie mit einem Systhesizer. ich kann zwar über ihn weitermachen, aber es ist nicht das, was ich suche...


Hmm, da wird etwas ( zwischen den Zeilen ) von akustischer Aufnahme gesagt.. Auch dafür sind die "Standard"-Programme wie Logic, Cubase oder MusicMaker absolut nutzbar und empfehlenswert.  Ich frage mich, was Du suchst und was "melodisch" bedeuten soll 

mfg chmee


----------



## APoCx (21. Januar 2009)

cubase ist ja in erster linie mal ein i, welches zur direkteingabe via instrument (synthesizer etc) dient.

es ist mir nicht wirklich zu kompliziert, daher werde ich mir mal ProTools ansehen...

was instrumental und melodisch heißen soll? :

melodisch im stil von filmmusik... sowas wie der batman soundtrack von hans zimmer.

andererseits kommen zwar auch dort drums vor, aber diese hören sich nach orchestermusik an... genau was ich suche.

meine musik sollte das ähnliche aufweisen können.


und zu deinem eintrag (CHMEE):

"...was man da nur noch nennen könnte ist fehlende Kreativität oder fehlendes Verständnis für die Programme. ..."

erstens: du hast keinerlei ahnung von dem, was ich kann oder verstehe, also urteile darüber nicht. das gilt ebenso für meine kreativität. natürlich, als mediengestalter hat man sowas nicht, deswegen verdiene ich damit mein geld.:suspekt:

zweitens: ich versuche bereits die ganze zeit klarzumachen, dass ich die programme sehrwohl verstehe.

drittens: es geht nicht um die funktionen, sondern darum, dass es nicht einfach nur nach rhytmen klingen soll oder sonstiges... ebenfalls feheln mir die sounds, die ICH suche.... es soll nach orchester klingen. nicht nach studio...  und einen orchester-realen klang muss man erstmal finden.


----------



## sight011 (21. Januar 2009)

> erstens: du hast keinerlei ahnung von dem, was ich kann oder verstehe, also urteile darüber nicht. das gilt ebenso für meine kreativität. natürlich, als mediengestalter hat man sowas nicht, deswegen verdiene ich damit mein geld.



Ich weiß nicht ob ich das hier gerade falsch verstehe, aber werde mal nicht ...

Chmee weiß schon ganz genau wovon er redet und du nicht! 

Sich ein Ziel vorzunehmen wie Hans Zimmer zu klingen ist für jemanden der hier nicht einmal direkt das zu betiteln weiß, was er sucht in diesem Fall wohl ein: Sequencer / bzw. einen Sequenzer mit den passenden Vstis (bei Cubase) nicht gerade das richtige.

Hans Zimmer wird wohl ein Orchster aufnehmen wen nereins braucht und gehört zu den besten seiner Art. 

 Schau als Mediengestalter wirst du wohl selber ganz gut wissen das man um etwas großartiges hinzubekommen auch erstmal die Vorkenntnisse benötigt um etwas sagenhaftes zu schaffen! Und wenn du dich bereits mit Cubase etc. beschäftigt hast ist das auch deffinitv der richtige Weg nur gehört auch ne Menge mehr dazu ein Stück zu schreiben ein Orchester zu führen und dieses anschließend auch noch aufzunehmen --> geschweige denn das pro. Equipment!

Also wenn du das beste suchst bleib ich weiterhinauf dem Standpunkt das du dir Pro Tools zu legen solltest! Lassdir dazu gesagt sein das du dafür spezielle Hardware benötigst! 

Und merke die Leute wollen dir hier helfen nimm die Hilfe an aber vergreif dich nicht im Ton denn das tut hier ja sonstauch keiner! 

Deffiniere bitte nochmal genau ob du Digital arbeiten willstoder selber aufnehmen willst,vieleicht kannst du ja selber Violine oder ähnliches Spielen! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Sight


----------



## Maik (21. Januar 2009)

APoCx hat gesagt.:


> erstens: [...]
> 
> zweitens: [...]
> 
> drittens: [...]


Viertens: Bitte ich dich nun "direkt" darum, die Netiquette (#15) zu beachten, was deine durchgängige Kleinschreibung betrifft, und der du mit  deiner Registrierung zugestimmt hast!



> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.



Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html

mfg Maik


----------



## APoCx (21. Januar 2009)

...
was bitteschön willst du damit sagen? ich sehrwohl vorkentnisse.. ich arbeite seit mehr als 3 jahren mit fruity loops und verkaufe meine musik erfolgreich.
ZITAT: "Ich weiß nicht ob ich das hier gerade falsch verstehe, aber werde mal nicht ...
Chmee weiß schon ganz genau wovon er redet und du nicht! " ZITAT ENDE
Ich weiss sehwohl wovon ich rede. woher meinst du dir erlauben zu dürfen, behauptungen aufzustellen. dein beitrag hier war ja wohl völlig umsonst, da er nicht zur lösung der fragestellung beiträgt. zumindest in sofern, dass der erste satz gleich mit einer "provokation" bzw "aus der luft gegriffenen behauptung" anfängt.
ausserdem: woher willst du wissen, was ich für ein können vorweisen kann? ich will nicht sagen, dass ich so gut bin, wie H.Z., aber woher willst du wissen, das es nicht so ist, obwohl du bis grade nichteinmal wusstest, das es mich gibt?
denk mal darüber nach.

meine musik ensteht in beiden bereichen.. jedoch geht es mir bei diesem post um digitale musik. da ich weiss, das fruity loops größten teils für hip hop, rock und techno verwendbar ist, bzw intrumentale musik, die sehr taktlastig ist, benötige ich ein weiteres programm. cubase reicht mir in den funtionen nicht, da es nicht das beinhaltet, was ich derzeit vorhabe. es sehrwohl ein profi-tool, keine frage. aber bei meinen vorstellungen kann es nicht weiterhelfen. wieso versteht das hier keiner

und ich muss generell was etwas anmerken:
ehrlich gesagt, helft ihr den leuten nicht damit, behauptungen, kritik oder sonstige "anmachen" zu posten, anstatt mal die fragen zu beantworten. nein, es wird erstmal kritisiert, und behauptet, man hätte kein talent, keine erfahrung oder keine ahnung von dem, was das entsprechende thema ist.


mfg
ApoCx


----------



## Maik (21. Januar 2009)

Dann sag ich doch mal artig "Vielen Dank für das Gespräch!", und entziehe dir zur Belohnung für die kommenden zwei Wochen die Rechte, in der Community aktiv teilzunehmen!

mfg Maik


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2009)

Hmm, so kommt alles doch anders..

Werter ApoCx :
Deine zweite Aussage, die ich als Zitat nahm ist der Auslöser für meine vielen Fragezeichen. Cubase als reines Midi/Dx/VST-Aufnahmegerät zu betrachten ist einfach falsch ! Die Audioeinheit kann man als ausgereift beschreiben. Wenn Dich an solchen Programmen die Taktlastigkeit stört, schalte sie doch einfach aus oder lass den Ticker weg. 

Ich wiederhole mich : Du schreibst etwas von "melodisch" - What tha Heck soll das beschreiben ? Ausser stumpfen Minimal-Elektro fällt mir kaum eine Art von Musik ein, die nicht melodisch wäre.. 99% der vorhandenen Musik ist melodisch und lediglich 1% kann man als Nicht-melodisach beschreiben. Ich denke, ich habe eine Sinnkrise, weil ich es nicht verstehe..

Weiterhin : Ich benutzte die Möglichkeitsform " KÖNNTE" ! Und ich kenne so einige Mediengestalter, die im falschen Beruf sind, dies ist also kein Argument für Dein Können, sondern erstmal nur die Tatsache, dass Du so etwas gelernt hast. Eine Ausbildung kann keine Kreativität beibringen - lediglich fördern, das habe ich schmerzlich an mir und vielen anderen bemerkt. **EDIT** Dass Du mit Deinen medialen Fähigkeiten Geld verdienst, spricht augenscheinlich FÜR Deine Kreativität.

Zu guter Letzt : Wenn Du orchestrale Sounds suchst, dann frag' ganz einfach danach. Siedlaczek, Miroslav Vitous oder EWQL wären dann sicherlich die Antworten. **EDIT** Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass Du Zugriff auf ein Orchester hast.. 

Schade, dass Du die Verwarnung herausgefordert hast, somit musst Du - wenn Du überhaupt wiederkommst - 2 Wochen warten, bis Du antworten kannst.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Danke Sight, aber wie Du merkst, war es falsch, für mich einzulenken..


----------



## bokay (21. Januar 2009)

Der Hit creator wäre sicher was für dich!

Vielleicht findest du sowas ja auch für "instrumentale musik".

Viel Spaß beim Suchen!

Mal im Ernst: Schade dass du so Arrogant rüberkommst. Wir helfen hier nämlich wirklich gerne!
Bis du wieder posten darftst lese dir den gesamten Thread doch noch ein paar mal in Ruhe durch. Ich bin sicher du entdeckst deine Fehler und verstehst warum es schwer war eine glasklare Antwort zu geben.


----------



## The_Maegges (22. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte mich jetzt stundenlang darüber auslassen, was Cubase kann und was es nicht kann (und glaub mir, mit deiner Behauptung liegst du für mich einige gefühlte Kilometer neben der Realität).

Beweis gefällig? Hier klicken

Erstellt mit Cubase SX2 und 8 Instanzen des VST-Instruments "EastWest / Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchestra (Silver Edition)" in ca. 2 Tagen.

Das Ganze ist vergleichbar mit einem Computer. Wenn du nur das Betriebssystem darauf installiert hast, kannst du damit zwar schon ein bisschen was anstellen, für mehr brauchst du aber zusätzliche Software für deine Zwecke.
Cubase ist primär ein erstklassiger Sequencer (besser geht vermutlich nur noch mit ProTools) und was die Klangerzeugung angeht von Haus aus eben nur so gut, wie die Hard- und/oder Software, die du damit verwendest.

Du willst orchestral arbeiten? Dann installiere dir ein entsprechendes VST-Instrument, das dir den Klang eines Orchesters ermöglicht.


----------



## sight011 (22. Januar 2009)

@ Maegges schön schön darf ich anmerken (ich mag mich irren, da ich über laptop boxen gerade höre), dass auf dem Snareroll  weder Delay noch Reverb drauf ist!? 

oder sehr wenig? Sie klingt als würde sie in einem kleinen Raum gespielt werden

- auch nochmal ein Beweis dafür das cubase was leistet (gemischt auf Pro Tool Basis)

...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USLE0WTMl48

nur Cubase mit diversen Plug-Ins

klick hier

Also wenn du meinst das dir das nicht reicht! Investiere mehrere 1000 € und nimm ein Orchster auf 


mfg


----------



## The_Maegges (22. Januar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Maegges schön schön darf ich anmerken (ich mag mich irren, da ich über laptop boxen gerade höre), dass auf dem Snareroll  weder Delay noch Reverb drauf ist!?
> 
> oder sehr wenig? Sie klingt als würde sie in einem kleinen Raum gespielt werden



Danke erstmal ^^

Die Snareroll hat nen Reverb, genaugenommen liegt über dem kompletten Orchester ein Falthall, der einen Konzertsaal simuliert. Da ich den Reverb auf meinen Kopfhörern und auf den Monitoren höre, sind es vermutlich die Laptopboxen.

Allerdings finde ich das Schlagwerk der "kleinen EWQLSO" grundsätzlich leicht suboptimal, nur für die große oder gar ne Vienna  hab ich aktuell grad nicht das nötige Grundkapital übrig, muss erstmal mein Auto reparieren und für den TÜV fitmachen lassen, das hat dann doch erstmal Vorrang.

Ergo erstmal weiterhin das Beste aus dem machen, was ich hier grad rumfliegen habe ;-)


----------



## chmee (26. Januar 2009)

Naja, weil wir gerade beim Thema orchestrale Musik auf dem Rechner sind:

http://www.phreekz.de/archive/homomorbusest.mp3
http://www.phreekz.de/archive/cotidianus_obitus.mp3

Logic5 mit Edirol VSTi, inzwischen 5 Jahre her.. Da fehlt noch viel zu einer Originalaufnahme eines Orchesters, aber das liegt eher daran, das ich mich zu wenig mit der Spielweise der Instrumente beschäftigt habe.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Nur, weil das erste Stück eine starke Rhythmiksektion hat, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass es nicht melodisch sei.. Und : Ja, die Recodrings sind dumpf, liegt nunmal an den durchschnittlichen Samples, die das Edirol VSTi benutzt.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yLOz-Y49h4k - Edirol Orchestra VSTi
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SnaqZFOV_kg - E.T. Soundtrack mit EWQL nachgebaut..


----------



## The_Maegges (26. Januar 2009)

Also für 5 Jahre alte Stücke find ich die Teile sehr nett. Auf jeden Fall für mich sehr schöne Kompositionen.

Was die Spielweise betrifft. hier noch ein kleiner Nachschlag:
Klar, einerseits sollte man schon grob wissen, dass ne Violine beispielsweise kein C0 spielen kann, das ist aber nur die halbe Miete.

Um wirklich "glaubhafte" Ergebnisse mit der EWQLSO zu erzielen, muss man sich zudem auch recht tief in die Controllerspuren einarbeiten.
Ein gezielter Umgang mit Anschlagsstärke, Expression und Modulation ist da unvermeidlich und macht den Einstieg alles andere als leicht, dafür kommen dann aber auch mit der günstigen Variante der Library bereits sehr gut klingende Ergebnisse bei rum.


----------

